# opinions on new camo pattern



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wondering what you guys thought of this new camo pattern?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thought I was on the gutpile for a minute. But those are the type of atv hunters that I don't mind at all!!!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

IBTL! Not bad! At least you know it won't make noise as you walk. Might have trouble muffling farts though.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The heck with IBTL......
As Joe Walsh sings....ILBT


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Terrible. Their hair sticks out to much. Should of used brunettes. 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If they are serious they need to let go of the long ear rings and put on face paint or masks and gloves...good grief...what do they expect to bag anyway...sheeshhh!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> what do they expect to bag anyway...sheeshhh!


Not too much apparently, considering they are using a paintball gun. They are road hunters anyway, right? Nobody ever kills anything riding the roads... in this case they might kill the occupants of passing vehicles though, but only because they'd roll off the road. I'd like to cross paths on a nice rocky road if you know what I mean.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Testing, testing...


I'm doing an experiment. I'm guessing your picture gets deleted now that I've posted on this thread.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I need some before and after shots to make a better assessment. :mrgreen:


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

WOW what a man wouldnt do to be that wheeler.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What are those two fine young LDS women doing out riding wheelers on a Sunday? Get your BOT's in the kitchen and make me a sammich!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

POST OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

I will take 2!!!

............And to think Dodger got all mad in his pants about morality and how *I* have ruined this site for all the LDS kids and parents. Somebody PM dodger to check this out!!!!


----------

